# Black Creek - Choctawhatchee



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Couple of our club members fished the lakes off the lower river yesterday. Didn't get a bite until 10 o'clock. Heavy overcast earlier in the morning. Used worms and crickets. Reported the bite was really slow. Only a couple of rigs in the parking lot so people are not on the lower river.
River already on the rise again and another hefty storm came through before daylight this morning. River up and down keeps the bite scattered. 
Personally, I haven't been doing all that much the last couple of months. Out a few times and mostly with a poor bite. 

Yesterday - 19 bream and a small bass


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

A couple nice ones in there, it should be getting better, especially if we can get a couple weeks without a flood.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice sized bream! And there is a bonus foot in the picture too....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

These guys went back yesterday, Black Creek Lodge, fished same areas and caught about the same as previous trip. Crickets oufished worms this ime. Lakes back off the lower river still have good water...temp. 68. All shellcrackers had roe.

Myself, I got up with half baked idea to hook up the boat. Stuck my nose out the back door to test the air and decided to go back to my lazy-boy with another cup of coffee. The old grey mare ain't what she used to be.

River at Caryville will crest Sunday at about 10 ft. so it will be a week or more before it's back down again.


----------

